# red ring around the anus



## KattieFirstTimer (Aug 20, 2004)

Help, my 3 month old has a red ring around his anus. He's had it since he was around 6 weeks old. I put diaper rash ointment on it and it went away off and on at first. But for the last 3 weeks, the ointment is not helping anymore. DS doesn't seem bothered by it. He's usually very gassy but happy. What can I do to get rid of the red ring? What type of ointment would you recommend?

Thanks for your input!

Btw, the diaper rash ointment I'm currently using is called "ABC Herbal Diaper Rash Ointment." My OB gave this to me when I was pregnant.


----------



## babibelli (Jun 4, 2002)

it could be sensitivity to a food you may be eatingor the begining of teething-
either way i have always found calendula cream to work well for diaper rash. lansinohl works pretty good as well.


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

Weleda Diaper Creme with calendula (not the Baby Cream which is a lotion). Or Burts Bees Diaper Cream. Those are the only two we ever use anymore. Awesome stuff.

You can get both at most HFS or WholeFoods.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

DD always had a red ring around her anus it turned out to be a food allergy. Check out the allergy board under health and healing, lots of info there.


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

California Babies cream w/calendula in it. Not the diaper rash cream in a tube, this is a little tub. Smells yummy too.


----------



## Bellaluna (Feb 14, 2004)

I'd make an appointment with your ped, as it could be yeast or something else that is easily treatable with a product you've not already tried.


----------



## mama2annabelle (Dec 29, 2002)

A red ring around the anus is a classic sign of food allergy. You may want to look into this further.


----------



## KattieFirstTimer (Aug 20, 2004)

We took DS to the ped 3 weeks ago. He said it's just a normal diaper rash and advised us to put ointment after every diaper change. I called back and spoke to the nurse yesterday and asked if it could be food allergy and she said most likely not and recommended Dr. Smith's diaper ointment. We'll try some of your cream suggestions, and if it doesn't go away in a week or so, we'll look into food allergy.

Thanks for all your suggestions.

Kattie


----------



## Mindy70 (Nov 1, 2004)

dd had that, and it was strep.


----------

